# Cos Phi bei Frequenzumrichterbetrieb



## SPS-Fuzzi (4 November 2013)

Hallo !

Wir haben an einer Maschinen einen Asynchronmotor im Einsatz, der bei einer Nennleistung von 5,5kW tatsächlich nur ca. 1,5kW liefern muss. Entsprechend schlecht ist der cos phi mit ca. 0,4. 

Wir haben überlegt, den Leistungsfaktor mit einem Frequenzumrichter auf nahe 1 zu bringen, ist das möglich oder bleibt der Leistungsfaktor so schlecht, weil der Motor immer noch sehr gering belastet wird?

Danke für die Antworten !

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## MSB (4 November 2013)

Also wenn der Motor sowieso nur im 50Hz Betrieb laufen muss, ist der FU schlicht Energieverschwendung.

Mach eine entsprechende Einzelkompensation und gut is.

P.S. Der FU hat netzseitig tatsächlich quasi cos phi 1, aber dafür Oberwellen, Stromunsymmetrie, EMV etc.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (4 November 2013)

DAs Möller-Schaltungsbuch sagt dazu:


> Die für den Motorbetrieb erforderliche
> Blindleistung liefert der Gleichspannungszwischenkreis.
> Somit kann auf netzseitige
> cos -Kompensationseinrichtungen verzichtet
> werden.


----------



## ducati (4 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wenn der Motor sowieso nur im 50Hz Betrieb laufen muss, ist der FU schlicht Energieverschwendung.



Hmm, naja unabhängig von der gewünschten Drehzahl... Wenn ich weniger Moment benötige, sollte der FU ja im Teillastbetrieb auch Energie sparen helfen... Hätte ich zumindest immer gedacht... Über die korrekte Antriebstechnische Begründung müsste ich jetzt aber erstmal nachdenken... 

Gruß.


----------



## RalfS (4 November 2013)

@SPS-Fuzzi:
wie kommst du denn auf einen Leistungsfaktor von lediglich 0,4?
m.E. müsste der bei dieser geringen Last eher nahe 1 sein...


----------



## MSB (4 November 2013)

RalfS schrieb:


> @SPS-Fuzzi:
> wie kommst du denn auf einen Leistungsfaktor von lediglich 0,4?
> m.E. müsste der bei dieser geringen Last eher nahe 1 sein...


Jeder DASM verhält sich so, das der cos phi in Teillast sich massiv verschlechtert, weil der weitaus größte Blindanteil, absolut betrachet, weitgehend belastungsunabhängig ist.
Insofern ist deine Erachtung leider an physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten vorbei gedacht.


----------



## Aventinus (4 November 2013)

Uns warum baust du nicht einen Motor ein der von der Leistung her passt?


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2013)

Umrichter sind hierfür sehr gut geeignet.
Such dir am besten einen mit Energiespar-Option und du kannst auch noch kräftig sparen.
Mitsubishi hat z.B. sehr gute Energiespar-Optionen.
Je nach Strompreis und Laufzeit kann der Umrichter schnell eingespart sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (4 November 2013)

Hallo Aventinus, 

die relativ hohe Motorleistung wird benötigt, um den Anlauf sicherzustellen (Schleifscheiben mit hoher Schwungmasse). Wenn das Gesamtsystem auf Nenndrehzahl ist, wird praktisch nur noch 30% der Nennleistung benötigt. Außerdem bau ich einen FU viel leichter ein als einen neuen Motor, der dann von der Welle und vom Flansch her wieder angepasst werden muss. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Aventinus (4 November 2013)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Aventinus,
> 
> die relativ hohe Motorleistung wird benötigt, um den Anlauf sicherzustellen (Schleifscheiben mit hoher Schwungmasse). Wenn das Gesamtsystem auf Nenndrehzahl ist, wird praktisch nur noch 30% der Nennleistung benötigt. Außerdem bau ich einen FU viel leichter ein als einen neuen Motor, der dann von der Welle und vom Flansch her wieder angepasst werden muss.
> 
> Gruß SPS-Fuzzi



Das sind schlagkräftige Argumente...


----------



## MSB (4 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Umrichter sind hierfür sehr gut geeignet.
> Such dir am besten einen mit Energiespar-Option und du kannst auch noch kräftig sparen.
> Mitsubishi hat z.B. sehr gute Energiespar-Optionen.
> Je nach Strompreis und Laufzeit kann der Umrichter schnell eingespart sein.


Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wodurch ich, sofern ich die Drehzahl unverändert lasse, signifikant Energie sparen soll, was ja dann mindestenst deutlich über der Verlustleistung des FUs liegen muss?


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wodurch ich, sofern ich die Drehzahl unverändert lasse, signifikant Energie sparen soll, was ja dann mindestenst deutlich über der Verlustleistung des FUs liegen muss?



Die Umrichter reduzieren zum einen die Spannung und zum anderen wird der magnetische Fluß durch angepassten Stromfluss optimiert.
Dadurch werden die Verluste verringert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (4 November 2013)

Mitsubischi malt ja solch ein Diagramm in Ihr (Werbe-)pdf:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Aber wie das physikalisch im Details funktioniert... Antriebstechnik ist schwierig und lange her 

PS: dass der Wirkungsgrad mit FU steigt, ist dabei zwar schön und gut, aber auch ohne FU sinkt natürlich im "Leerlauf" die elektr. Leistung erheblich. Von daher sind die zu erzielenden Einsparungen mit FU auch nur relativ... Ob die dann über den zusätzlichen Verlusten durch den FU liegen... naja wer wills nachrechnen? Aber ne externe Blindleistungs-Kompensation hat bestimmt auch ne Verlustleistung...


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2013)

Bei einer 15kW Vakuumpumpe musste ich aufgrund des Schweranlaufs die Energiespar-Option ausschalten und auf Vector-Control umstellen.
Im Teillastbetrieb war dann Strom deutlich höher.
Die Energiespar-Optionen haben mittlerweile viele Umrichter. Mitsubishi war damit relativ früh am Markt.
Wir setzen die Umrichter mittlerweile generell an Hydraulikpumpen ein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## doctorVLT (4 November 2013)

Naja....bei der letzten Aussage ist´s klar.

Neh einen VLT FC 300...am besten FC 302. Stell die Motordaten ein und geb AEO als Lastmoment in Gruppe 1...glaube Parameter 1-03 ein. Natürlich vorher die Motordaten und , wenn Zeit, eine AMA machen (Optimierung und Ausgleich Kabelverluste).
Gerade beim Hochfahren genug Moment aber wenn auf Drehzahl und "System sich quasi selbst am Laufen hält" wird autom. die Motorspannung auf 40% herabgesetzt. Schlupfausgleich für Lastwechsel usw. bleibt aktiv aber Gerät ist dann auf "Energieeinsparungen getrimmt".

Ist echt gut.

Hatte eine Anwendung....großer Lüfter mit 300 kW....der lief seit Jahren einfach mit voreingestellten Konstanten Momenteneinstellung.....bei 37Hz mit 250 kW.
Sobald Momentenart auf Quadratisch oder AEO verstellt wurde ging aufgenommenen Leistung, bei gleicher Performance und Drehzahl, auf knapp 170 kW runter.

Die Leute waren verdutzt da sie seit etwa 4 Jahren im 2-Schicht- Betrieb den so betrieben hatten.

Hoffe es hilft....auf mit diesem Beispiel.

DOC


----------



## zako (5 November 2013)

> Hatte eine Anwendung....großer Lüfter mit 300 kW....der lief seit Jahren einfach mit voreingestellten Konstanten Momenteneinstellung.....bei 37Hz mit 250 kW.
> Sobald Momentenart auf Quadratisch oder AEO verstellt wurde ging aufgenommenen Leistung, bei gleicher Performance und Drehzahl, auf knapp 170 kW runter.



wow 80kW weniger Verluste! 
Wurde damit früher der Bürokomplex geheizt ? - ich hoffe es friert jetzt keiner!


----------

